# Voshon Lenard Going for 100



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

9-11 FG after _one quarter_ for 26 points. At this rate, he's on pace for 104 total points, which would obviously break Wilt Chamberlain's storied 100 point performance over 40 years ago.

After a Player of the Week Award mere days ago, Lenard is looking to further cement his status as one of the greatest players of *alllllll-tiiiiiiiiime*.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

26


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Bill Walton, is that you????


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

damn what a performance , i think the nuggets should let him try to break the record he is hot as hell right now 26 in one quarter


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Funny ... but it would be nearly impossible for a jumpshooter to stay that hot for an entire game.


----------



## Crippin (Oct 7, 2003)

that is just freaking nutz..i had to do a double-take when i checked the box score..

who thinks hes gonna break 70? not me...maybe 50 though..


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

He'll get 36


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tpb2</b>!
> He'll get 36


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tpb2</b>!
> He'll get 36


I'm with this guy. I don't think he'll get much higher than 40-45.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Prob in the 30s... and the Nuggets are gonna lose too.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Damn, I just checked Sportsline when I got in and he had 26 with 2 minutes left in the half, I was shocked, but even more shocked to see he had it in the first quarter. 
Wow.
Too bad he didn't do anything in the 2nd, I'm interested to see what he finishes with.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Are you laughing that he picked a number so high? I'd be surprised if he gets more than the 36 listed.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

9-12 FG after _two quarters_ for 26 points. At this rate, he's on pace for 52 total points, which would obviously not come the slightest bit close to breaking Wilt Chamberlain's storied 100 point performance over 40 years ago.

After a Player of the Week Award mere days ago, Lenard is looking to further cement his status as one of the players to score 26 points in one *quarrrrrrrrrrrterrrrrrrrrrrr*.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ssmokinjoe</b>!
> Bill Walton, is that you????


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ssmokinjoe</b>!
> Bill Walton, is that you????


:laugh:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I'm just watching the game on Sportsline's play by play, but it looks like 'Melo is taking over at the end.

Thatta boy!
:yes:

And Voshon has 38 with about a minute to go.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ssmokinjoe</b>!
> Prob in the 30s... and the Nuggets are gonna lose too.



OOPS!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Genuine Article</b>!
> I'm just watching the game on Sportsline's play by play, but it looks like 'Melo is taking over at the end.
> 
> Thatta boy!
> ...


melo and vo were CLUTCH. melo hit two big shots down the stretch and vo hit the killer 3 to end it.


----------

